# new log



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

hey folks got a new log for the 90gal to add to the other log and the 4 oscars its so nice i had to put a few pics up. the new one is the more reddish one on the left. gonna take a while to sink it, the other one took three months.






front






right






left


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on man.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

see how it still floats? the bottom isn't touching the sand. i have the top pushing up on the crossbar of the tank so that i could have the minimest of the log out of water and the biggest part of the log as far down as possible. this thing is so heavy already tho.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

rockybalboa said:


> see how it still floats? the bottom isn't touching the sand. i have the top pushing up on the crossbar of the tank so that i could have the minimest of the log out of water and the biggest part of the log as far down as possible. this thing is so heavy already tho.


Doesn't look like there's much of a tree left wherever that came from! I had a stump about 15"x15"x15" took 5 weeks to sink it so might take awhile for that think to become water logged =)


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

this ones 14 inches wide at the end. you wouldn't believe how heavy it is. yet it still floats. it has changed colour since i started sinking it in a tub over a month ago. the other log changes colours too. the pleco goes nuts over them. as for time, it took 3 months to sink that log on the right which wasn't nearly as heavy as this one is.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I bet your pleco loves it.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

so i freed the log on the left. it still floats. it has been in the tank since the first week of feb.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes big logs like that never sink... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

